# Помогите узнать модель аккордеона



## danila-88 (6 Окт 2016)

Приветствую всех форумчан! Наверное многие смотрели отечественный фильм менялы 1992 г. В конце фильма Владимир Ильин исполняет песню "Сиреневый туман" в оригинальном стиле, который я нигде больше не слышал. Что за специфический аккордеон с органными нотками звучит в фильме? Понятно, что это может быть фонограмма и в реальности играет другой инструмент. Ссылка на ролик - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyow_lSlTqs. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Окт 2016)

Какие уж там "органные нотки" Вы услышали... Звучит электробаян времён СССР, примитив и скудоумие. Или ещё похлеще, электрическая доска  типа органола, тех же времён. На дискотеках для нетребовательных ушей пьяных комсомольцев- самое то.


----------

